# Will a ViP 722 run BOTH tuners from a single wire?



## NoBodysDog (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Lurking and reading for a few days. Decided to post up my question directly before I make a 2 year commitment!

Long story short...built a new house and "bone headed" contractor only pulled one wire to each outlet, despite instructions to pull two wires everywhere.... With many other fish to fry this issue was "fixed" buy just living with it...  That was 4 years ago... Due to the location of the outlets, the roof line and fire blocking fishing a second line is not possible. I would have to open the walls to do it.... And am just not willing to do that.

So with my current Direct TV DVR I can only use ONE of the two tuners...they require a wire to each. So we watch or record...or watch what we are recording. I know, kind of defeats the purpose! "THEY" now have a fix - something called a SWM that I'm sure you guys all know about.... HOWEVER SWM's are only available to "selected" installations. And after several calls and emails - I am not "selected" so....:nono2: After 9 years I'm switching to DISH. :grin:

Time to get back the God given RIGHT to record one show while watching another! :lol:

So to the question - Will one wire will support both tuners in a Vip 722? nothing I could find on Dish's web site addresses it.... 

I'm going to run in "single" mode, both tuners for one TV. 

I have a second HD TV but we want the ability to buffer and record on it as well.... so I will likely just get a 722 for it as well! 

IF both tuners can work of the one wire....


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes... You run one wire and do the split at the Receiver. Assume you have RG6 installed. You can also run your OTA on the same wire if you have it.


----------



## NoBodysDog (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes RG-6.

So you can run it into a 1 to 2 splitter just like - forgive me - Cable!?

No OTA... I'm in a little slice of Heaven on the FAR SIDE of the Middle of Nowhere...known as "China Lake". :lol: Only a few miles from Death Valley! :eek2:

Man I won't know what to do with myself if I can watch one channel and record another.... My wife may actually come sit in the same room with me! LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

NoBodysDog said:


> Yes RG-6.
> 
> So you can run it into a 1 to 2 splitter just like - forgive me - Cable!?
> 
> ...


You use a special part called a Dish Pro Plus Separator. You also have to have a Dish Pro Plus LNB or Switch outside. The Separator does look exactly like a splitter though


----------



## NoBodysDog (Feb 26, 2009)

puckwithahalo said:


> You use a special part called a Dish Pro Plus Separator. You also have to have a Dish Pro Plus LNB or Switch outside. The Separator does look exactly like a splitter though


Would the "Dish Pro Plus LNB" and the "Separator" be included with the "standard" installation or would they likely be extra cost options?

I'm getting read to order, trying to be sure I get the details right....


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

NoBodysDog said:


> Man I won't know what to do with myself if I can watch one channel and record another.... My wife may actually come sit in the same room with me! LOL!!! :lol:


You can actually record 2 channels while watching another previously recorded channel. You'd have even more choices!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

NoBodysDog said:


> Would the "Dish Pro Plus LNB" and the "Separator" be included with the "standard" installation or would they likely be extra cost options?
> 
> I'm getting read to order, trying to be sure I get the details right....


They would be included in the order. :welcome_s


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The DPP separator comes with the receiver, no extra charge. I'm sure with a new installation you would also get the required LNBs as they are the standard equipment these days.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

NoBodysDog said:


> So with my current Direct TV DVR I can only use ONE of the two tuners...they require a wire to each. So we watch or record...or watch what we are recording. I know, kind of defeats the purpose! "THEY" now have a fix - something called a SWM that I'm sure you guys all know about.... HOWEVER SWM's are only available to "selected" installations. And after several calls and emails - I am not "selected" so....:nono2: After 9 years I'm switching to DISH. :grin:


Depending on the receivers you have already, upgrading your system to SWM configuration could be a very simple task.

Of course, if you're already going to Dish, then, certainly, you'll be able to run both tuners on a DVR with a single cable. New installs automatically get DishProPlus equipment.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> You can actually record 2 channels while watching another previously recorded channel. You'd have even more choices!


Actually:

record 3(ota too) and watch one!!!!!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

NoBodysDog said:


> Time to get back the God given RIGHT to record one show while watching another!


It at least differentiates civilized viewers from the unwashed masses dutifully bound to the schedule some marketing wiz has set for them. 

DishPro Plus is explained at http://www.dishuser.org/dishpro.php


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

fredinva said:


> Actually:
> 
> record 3(ota too) and watch one!!!!!


He lives on the FAR SIDE of the Middle of Nowhere. No OTA.


----------



## NoBodysDog (Feb 26, 2009)

IIP said:


> Depending on the receivers you have already, upgrading your system to SWM configuration could be a very simple task.
> 
> Of course, if you're already going to Dish, then, certainly, you'll be able to run both tuners on a DVR with a single cable. New installs automatically get DishProPlus equipment.


I did consider that but:
1)My DVR's are getting old and it's time for new equipment anyway.

2)I pretty disapointed that Direct didn't value me enough to provide the swim after I asked them for it.

3)I can save some $$$ on both equipment and service.

So I think it's time for a change. 

*Thanks to all here for the warm welcome and the great replies. *


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

fredinva said:


> Actually:
> 
> record 3(ota too) and watch one!!!!!


Well yeah, but the OP does not have OTA so that doesn't count for him


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes... You run one wire and do the split at the Receiver. Assume you have RG6 installed. You can also run your OTA on the same wire if you have it.


I currently have my OTA coming into my 622 via a separate coax. How can I eliminate that 2nd run and integrate it into the coax I have coming from the dish? I am currently using a separator on the coax run from the dish to feed both tuners.

-Funk


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Funk.. since I have not don't it personally I am not aware of the details. I just now that it can be done. Hopefully someone that has gone through the process will pipe up.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

thefunks67 said:


> I currently have my OTA coming into my 622 via a separate coax. How can I eliminate that 2nd run and integrate it into the coax I have coming from the dish? I am currently using a separator on the coax run from the dish to feed both tuners.
> 
> -Funk


Diplexers. I use Terk.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As Tulsa says, use diplexers. With my Holland diplexer the single port side is labeled IN/OUT. On the two port side one is labeled SAT and one is VHF/UHF. On the roof somewhere near the dish combine your OTA cable (VHF/UHF) with the dish output cable (SAT) into a single cable (IN/OUT) using one diplexer. Then inside, before connecting the cable to the DPP Separator connect it to the input side (IN/OUT) of another diplexer. Connect the SAT port of the diplexer to the separator and the UHF/VHF side to the OTA input.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

thefunks67 said:


> How can I eliminate that 2nd run and integrate it into the coax I have coming from the dish?


Perhaps a better question is what are you going to do with the cable once you eliminate the need? Diplexing is typically reserved for situations where you can't run an additional cable.


----------



## NoBodysDog (Feb 26, 2009)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes... You run one wire and do the split at the Receiver. Assume you have RG6 installed. You can also run your OTA on the same wire if you have it.


Okay after more reading....

I DON't KNOW WHAT I have in the house... RG6 or 59???

It has a single copper core wire, a pretty thick white plastic looking insulator then a foil looking sleeve, a woven shield then the black outer sleeve...

RG6?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That could be RG59 or RG6. The side of the cable should say which. RG59 might work, might not. RG6 is recommended.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Harsh,

I want to be able use the OTA and feed my 622 and the 622 in the bedroom. I can only get one coax in the bedroom I was hoping to run the sat and OTA through that one cable and terminate it at the 622 supplying both sat tuners and the OTA tuner.

-Funk


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

thefunks67 said:


> Harsh,
> 
> I want to be able use the OTA and feed my 622 and the 622 in the bedroom. I can only get one coax in the bedroom I was hoping to run the sat and OTA through that one cable and terminate it at the 622 supplying both sat tuners and the OTA tuner.
> 
> -Funk


What Harsh suggested will do what you want, the rather nice diagram just doesn't show the DPP splitter on the sat line between the diplexer and 622. In my setup I have two SAT lines and one OTA coming into the house. I split the OTA line where it comes in, send one side to one 622 where there is two COAX feeds and use a diplexer to combine it with the second SAT feed where I only have one line to the 622. At that 622 I have the diplexer with the ANT line going to the OTA input of the 622 and the SAT line going to the DPP splitter and then both SAT inputs.


----------



## Ray44406 (Feb 28, 2009)

I will be getting an all new Dish HD install with VIP 722 (722k if available). Currently I have one RG-6 cable as Sat 1 feed to dish and one RG-6 cable for TV2 feed to another room for SD tv. I can easily run another RG-6 cable for Sat2 feed. Is there any advantage in terms of PQ, signal strength etc. to have two dedicated lines running to dish. Or just go with Dish Pro Plus install?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

A single cable works just as well as two so I would not bother with another run unless you just want a backup/


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's a better one. You can mostly ignore the bottom half of the diagram, which is showing how you can extend the remote control antenna into the TV2 room if you're having trouble with the TV2 remote not responding.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ Now that's a nice diagram! I love the idea of extending remote 2 like that.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

We call that a "pigtail" antenna configuration, and it is necessary in many houses if the distance betwen the receiver and TV2 is too great, or if there is metal or heavy RF interference inbetween.

The diagram itself is from Dish documentation.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

IIP said:


> We call that a "pigtail" antenna configuration, and it is necessary in many houses if the distance betwen the receiver and TV2 is too great, or if there is metal or heavy RF interference inbetween.
> 
> The diagram itself is from Dish documentation.


That is an excellent diagram but if you wanted to use RF at both TV1 and TV2 you would need another splitter and antenna (not that you would need the actual antenna from E*) so you can connect the Antenna at the Receiver as well, otherwise you're going to have to use IR or have very poor range / perfomance at TV1. I know that the standard TV1 remote they include with the 622/722 is IR only but that can be solved for under $20 in the form of another 6.3 (or 21.0 for a few dollars more) remote.


----------

